# Goat miscarriage?



## Kmstabler1790 (Oct 5, 2021)

I have a seasoned ND doe that I am estimating is due 11/18, now wondering if it will be sooner or miscarriage/abort.

I noticed her bag was very full and tight on 9/23 and stayed that way for a few days. Now the bag appears to not be as full and more loose/swings while she walks. Is this something to be concerned about? Could she have lost the kid(s)? 

*there is a 5 week old doeling with the does. I have not seen her milk off anyone but momma but I guess she could be. Also no discharge/blood. I have been monitoring her closely for three weeks.

Thank you!


----------



## Kmstabler1790 (Oct 5, 2021)

9/23


----------



## Kmstabler1790 (Oct 5, 2021)

10/5


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 5, 2021)

That is definitely a big change to her udder! Have u felt her sides to see if you can feel babies moving around in their? If you haven’t you should. If it just feels squishy and feels like their is no babies she could’ve probably/ maybe lost her babies.. Has she has any signs of labor these few past days?


----------

